# All bass music



## groovemasta (Apr 29, 2011)

are there any technical, ambient or just not all distorted power chord all bass bands out there? 

im considering buying a six string and doing an all bass solo thing but i dont know how it would work out


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

Why does there have to be one already for it to work out?


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 29, 2011)

there doesnt i still am not really good with mixing or whatever and was wondering if it would get muddy or not and wanted something for reference


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 29, 2011)

Evan Brewer of course.


Can't wait for his solo album and his work with the Faceless.


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you  i remember seeing the thread about him juoining the faceless but i never listened to him


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 30, 2011)

Does this count? 
 

and of course there's Michael Manring 


There's also some Jazz stuff, but I'm not sure if that's your direction.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 30, 2011)

Does this count?


Also, in threads like this, I always feel the need to mention Jean Baudin


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2011)

SD83 said:


> Also, in threads like this, I always feel the need to mention Jean Baudin





This is what I came in here to post, well done


----------



## DLG (Apr 30, 2011)

the best to ever live


----------



## deevit (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeff Schmidt


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 30, 2011)

uhhhh well there's the ultimate bass only band... Bass Extremes


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 30, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> Evan Brewer of course.



Wow this man is a boss. 

I can't believe I've never heard him before. Thanks for posting!


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 30, 2011)

BIG BOTTOM!


----------



## plyta (Apr 30, 2011)

Not all Bass, but focused on bass:

Hellbassbeaters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And pretty much anything Billy Sheehan touches:


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 30, 2011)

Om has distorted bass lines but sometimes this happends i love their grooves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzsWuqNlLK4

Oh and lets not forget these guys.


----------



## idunno (May 1, 2011)

^ good one. I love OM!


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 1, 2011)

I was wondering how long it would take before someone posted Spinal Tap.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 2, 2011)

Brian Bromberg did a whole CD of covers/standards with one bass.. no accompaniment (one track.) Its not great, but I mean for just a bass being recorded how much more could you ask for? 

no youtube videos of it unfortunately, but look for it. its called "Hands: Solo Acoustic Bass"

Check out Brian Bromberg for any "out-front" bass music though.. hes in the realm of like Victor Wooten without the annoying wanking.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 2, 2011)

This is an absolutely perfect example of what you're after...


----------



## LordCashew (May 4, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> Check out Brian Bromberg for any "out-front" bass music though.. hes in the realm of like Victor Wooten without the annoying wanking.



Haha, interesting that you would say that... I was just watching a bunch of that guy's live performances the other day, and I found myself thinking, "This guy is in the realm of Victor Wooten, but with _even more_ annoying wanking." 

I guess the videos were kind of "solos," to be fair. And the guy has some astounding chops, no doubt about it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 4, 2011)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Haha, interesting that you would say that... I was just watching a bunch of that guy's live performances the other day, and I found myself thinking, "This guy is in the realm of Victor Wooten, but with _even more_ annoying wanking."
> 
> I guess the videos were kind of "solos," to be fair. And the guy has some astounding chops, no doubt about it.



yea I hate watching "solos" videos.. so pointless. Everyone just does wanking. but Bromberg's actual songs/CDs are pretty solid and he doesnt hog the spotlight with tons of wank. 

Marcus Miller is my favorite though, the guy has great real songs. Its a shame people only want to see him show off on stage, and dont care about his great music.


----------



## GrimChance (May 4, 2011)

how has this guy not been mentioned yet?

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KBgObW14X4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GrimChance (May 4, 2011)




----------



## josh pelican (May 4, 2011)

Half the posts in this thread aren't really all bass music, they're just solo bassists...

One word: Rothko.


----------



## deevit (May 4, 2011)

Solo bassists make music, with just a bass. So everything is bass. Sounds like all bass music to me...


----------



## josh pelican (May 4, 2011)

I don't think of solo bassists when I think of all bass music. Judging by his post, that's not what he was looking for either.

If I'm wrong, so be it. It sounded like he wanted to make a band with more than one bassist.


----------



## groovemasta (May 4, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Half the posts in this thread aren't really all bass music, they're just solo bassists...
> 
> One word: Rothko.



link me? i searched youtube i cant really find anything or i dont know what to look for.

and your right i obviously know about solo bassists  im not saying any solo bassists are not what im looking for i just wanted suggestions for bands or solo projects with more than one bass at once, jeff schmidt is amazing im glad i was introduced to him.


----------



## josh pelican (May 4, 2011)

I can't find much of their all bass music. I can find a lot of live videos with keyboards and drums. Search "Rothko bass" in Youtube.


----------



## groovemasta (May 4, 2011)

thanks dude, even with guitar rothko is pretty awesome


----------



## GrimChance (May 4, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> are there any technical, ambient or just not all distorted power chord all bass bands out there?
> 
> im considering buying a six string and doing an all bass solo thing but i dont know how it would work out



i figured most of this just applied to more of the second part.


----------



## groovemasta (May 4, 2011)

no worries man any suggestion is good  i dont know how to make your link work though, what band or musician is it?


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 4, 2011)

Ok.. i'll share my little bass secret. Tetsuo Sakurai, my hero.

everytime I listen to him, I want to quit guitar and play bass.. Actually did for about a year, because Tetsuo is just that good. unreal bassist.









Great synth bass here


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't think of Ruins when I saw this thread before.

Also, I have a project that's just starting up that just bass vocals and drums as well.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 10, 2011)

Manring is king.. (sounds so dirty)


----------



## signalgrey (May 10, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Manring is king.. (sounds so dirty)




this is the first thing on this thread that has really impressed me.


----------



## dnoel86 (May 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8toqbtQt2g

One man, 3 basses.


----------

